# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  هل للشذوذ علاج؟

## hos74

لدي صديق يعاني من الشذوذ واوصاني ان اسئلكم.
فارجوك يا دكتور دلني  هل هناك علاج او عمليه او اي شيء لعلاج الشذوذ؟

----------


## د.عادل

أرجو مراسلتي على الخاص ، او على ايميلي المذكور ادناه

وتأكد بان حالته يمكن الشفاء منها ان شاء الله

لك تحياتي.

ومعذره لتعديل مشاركتك..

----------

